# Using an Action Camera to Progress Faster?



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been meaning to get something like that for a while now, but I always find better ways to spend the $$$ and I don't relish the idea of going Tele-tubby on the mountain.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

POV footage wouldn't be helpful for that IMO, if you can regularly get someone else to record you then maybe they can spot your mistakes


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

Varza said:


> I've been meaning to get something like that for a while now, but I always find better ways to spend the $$$ and I don't relish the idea of going Tele-tubby on the mountain.



Worth it tho :laugh2:




redlude97 said:


> POV footage wouldn't be helpful for that IMO, if you can regularly get someone else to record you then maybe they can spot your mistakes



That's true, but I've been using a selfie stick more (I know I probably lookin like a doofus to everyone else on the mountain lol) but it looks so awesome afterward and just the other day I noticed I was pushing my back foot around too much in the video but not while snowboarding. I know what I'll be working on the next time I ago :wink:



I guess the selfie stick is best if you are alone but having a friend record or point out mistakes works too.


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

Varza said:


> I've been meaning to get something like that for a while now, but I always find better ways to spend the $$$ and I don't relish the idea of going Tele-tubby on the mountain.


I got a knockoff camera on Amazon... well worth the ~$45 I spent on it! It does 30 fps 4K video and 30 or 60 fps 1080p.

I enjoy watching the videos at the end of the day but I don't think it's that great of a tool for progression. Maybe for identifying particular areas or types of terrain where I'm being too timid, or seeing where I could make better line choices riding in trees. A selfie stick would make it much more useful, but I don't want to deal with one of those while I'm riding. I kind of want one of those backpacks that has an arm you can mount the camera on, but that could get nasty in a crash.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You can definitely learn some things by watching footage take with a selfie stick, or taken by someone else. But I think it's probably a limited ROI, in that you'll pick up one to three items to work on, then that's it. In my case, I discovered that I didn't use my edges enough. Made a concerted effort and fixed that.

But let's face it, most of the reason for taking vids is for the stoke. No need to make excuses or apologize for that.


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

Pointy Deity said:


> Varza said:
> 
> 
> > I've been meaning to get something like that for a while now, but I always find better ways to spend the $$$ and I don't relish the idea of going Tele-tubby on the mountain.
> ...



Oh nice! Do you have a video somewhere using that camera?


----------



## Ryan Fitz (Mar 27, 2018)

Go-Pros are relatively cheap now if you just get the basic and the quality is still HD."https://youtu.be/UEPjQHHXdy0"


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Get the Xiaomi Yi. Quality matches the GoPro at a fraction of the cost and spend the remaining on a GOOD selfie stick.

I find the the video helps in diagnosing your turns, but I don't know if it provides that much more information than when you are just being very aware of your movements. I also find that I snowboard worse when holding the selfie stick, but maybe you could use it as a training tool to really silence the upper body?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> POV footage wouldn't be helpful for that IMO, if you can regularly get someone else to record you then maybe they can spot your mistakes


The Skier and I could just film each other...

But yeah I can't REALLY justify it. I feel like my money is better spent on lessons and clinics, at least then you get a fun day riding with an instructor and learning a TON/brushing up technique. So, yeah...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Varza said:


> The Skier and I could just film each other...
> 
> But yeah I can't REALLY justify it. I feel like my money is better spent on lessons and clinics, at least then you get a fun day riding with an instructor and learning a TON/brushing up technique. So, yeah...


Love making videos and watch them when I can’t ride. They are good memories, but get someone to shoot you so you can see yourself 

Here’s my Sunday.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I mean if you use a selfie stick, maybe we can see how you are turning.


----------



## Pointy Deity (Dec 12, 2014)

pow247 said:


> Oh nice! Do you have a video somewhere using that camera?


It seems like facebook degrades the quality a bit when they compress the video, but here's one (1080p).

I think this is the same camera: https://www.amazon.com/Prefeco-Eagle-Waterproof-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B074J7GPJV/


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Here’s my Sunday.
> 
> 
> Nice vid. Much prefer a decent "home movie" to watching a professional film.
> ...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

BoardieK said:


> KIRKRIDER said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s my Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> BoardieK said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to find another video rider and shoot each other. Next season I guess. My mountain is closing next week.
> ...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> KIRKRIDER said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of years back, a bunch of us got together on Cypress for a day. Only one or two people had cameras, unfortunately. If you could get together with a half-dozen people, all with helmet-cams, and take turns trailing, you'd end up with some wicked videos for the day.
> ...


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

Pointy Deity said:


> It seems like facebook degrades the quality a bit when they compress the video, but here's one (1080p).
> 
> I think this is the same camera: https://www.amazon.com/Prefeco-Eagle-Waterproof-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B074J7GPJV/


Not bad at all! 

Facebook does that to my videos as well and I have some good HD from the Go Pro. Hate that.

This looks like it would be great for people starting out.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I started filming myself and def enjoy the opportunity to watch myself at the end of the day and relive some moments. Learning to properly film is something in and of itself as well lol.

I find it helps me to look at terrain and obstacles from a different perspective. Especially to see yourself from 3rd person with a stick or someone filming you. Sometimes fear can make terrain seem bigger or falls feel much worse than they actually are. Seeing that same situation from 3rd person can put things into perspective and prepare me for my next approach.
@KIRKRIDER what selfie stick is that? I like the angle and view it catches. Using a gopro?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

tonymontana said:


> I started filming myself and def enjoy the opportunity to watch myself at the end of the day and relive some moments. Learning to properly film is something in and of itself as well lol.
> 
> I find it helps me to look at terrain and obstacles from a different perspective. Especially to see yourself from 3rd person with a stick or someone filming you. Sometimes fear can make terrain seem bigger or falls feel much worse than they actually are. Seeing that same situation from 3rd person can put things into perspective and prepare me for my next approach.
> 
> @KIRKRIDER what selfie stick is that? I like the angle and view it catches. Using a gopro?


I use an old Contour Roam, the pole is a pretty good one. 3 sections aluminium pole 
Similar to this one. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1197934-REG/manfrotto_mpcompact_bk_compact_extreme_2_in_1_monopod.html?ap=y&c3api=1876%2C92051678402%2C%2C&gclid=Cj0KCQjw-uzVBRDkARIsALkZAdmdCmint4fSpsjVggaiizOpcQOFeAiVYs6iuZRI94yGe1X1LDwc__0aAreDEALw_wcB


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

@KIRKRIDER. About How long would you say it is? The one I currently use def too short. Looking at some between 40-50 inches currently. Would love to also find someone else into filming as much as I am if you're interested in collabing?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

tonymontana said:


> @KIRKRIDER. About How long would you say it is? The one I currently use def too short. Looking at some between 40-50 inches currently. Would love to also find someone else into filming as much as I am if you're interested in collabing?


The other thing is if your camera has wide angle you don't need very long pole.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

tonymontana said:


> @KIRKRIDER. About How long would you say it is? The one I currently use def too short. Looking at some between 40-50 inches currently. Would love to also find someone else into filming as much as I am if you're interested in collabing?


Fully extended around 57”, but it will affect your balance and riding, so it takes a bit to get used to it. Absolutely, I ride in Kirkwood let’s meet up next season! 

I use this one:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/968626-REG/veho_vcc_a028_lmp_long_monopod_mount.html?ap=y&c3api=1876%2C89827194362%2C%2C&gclid=Cj0KCQjwnfLVBRCxARIsAPvl82HLnvasExnVn-_gxRO3i98qjy0VC9QzNggc19c5LSW02uaPcDt2TDQaAjdDEALw_wcB


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

For general riding, I am not sure (if it would work for me), I mean, I don't normally ride with my arm fully extended forward, so I don't think that I would be at my most natural while riding holding a selfie sticks. I did that once (well, two runs) this season on moguls just to record that I -can- do moguls on a board if I have to/for a challenge, but I have done it better without holding that stick.

As a park rider (outside pow days), I do sometime put my stick (it has a detachable tripod leg) somewhere facing the jump from afar and let it record. I ride in a resort where I don't think there is a risk of it getting stolen (and if it does, I bought it 5 years ago on a sale, so it's not a big loss), and I do find it very helpful to look what I am doing. I place the camera so far that I am probably the only person who can still identify myself, so it's not exactly great to show others whatever new trick I manage to land, but it has definitely helped.

The downside is that it's a pain to scroll through hours of footage to find myself (every lap is about 7-10 minutes depending on whether there is a queue or not, so there is not that many footage of me for the amount of footage taken). But I do not have the mean to start the recording remotely as I am about to drop.


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

TooNice said:


> For general riding, I am not sure (if it would work for me), I mean, I don't normally ride with my arm fully extended forward, so I don't think that I would be at my most natural while riding holding a selfie sticks. I did that once (well, two runs) this season on moguls just to record that I -can- do moguls on a board if I have to/for a challenge, but I have done it better without holding that stick.
> 
> As a park rider (outside pow days), I do sometime put my stick (it has a detachable tripod leg) somewhere facing the jump from afar and let it record. I ride in a resort where I don't think there is a risk of it getting stolen (and if it does, I bought it 5 years ago on a sale, so it's not a big loss), and I do find it very helpful to look what I am doing. I place the camera so far that I am probably the only person who can still identify myself, so it's not exactly great to show others whatever new trick I manage to land, but it has definitely helped.
> 
> The downside is that it's a pain to scroll through hours of footage to find myself (every lap is about 7-10 minutes depending on whether there is a queue or not, so there is not that many footage of me for the amount of footage taken). But I do not have the mean to start the recording remotely as I am about to drop.



That's actually a pretty good idea for the park. Haven't thought of doing that. But only with the cheaper camera that was suggested earlier in this thread because I don't think I would leave an expensive Go Pro there :laugh2:


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

speedjason said:


> The other thing is if your camera has wide angle you don't need very long pole.


I discovered the superview setting this season and it works great with the pole.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

pow247 said:


> That's actually a pretty good idea for the park. Haven't thought of doing that. But only with the cheaper camera that was suggested earlier in this thread because I don't think I would leave an expensive Go Pro there :laugh2:


Yeah, though I would really love to find a way to have the camera record only myself. Aside from the fact that not everyone wants to be recorded (not that they even know that they are being recorded, or are even identifiable at the distance my camera is placed), it is quite a pain to scroll through literally hours of footage to see what I am doing. Though it is sometime useful to observe and learn from someone doing a trick you are working on really well (as an example, I can see people popping *much* higher than I do when doing spins, which obviously help with airtime, which in turn helps with how easily they can complete the number of rotation).

Also, it would be good if whatever cheap cam being used can be charged using an external battery (mine can't be).


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

TooNice said:


> Yeah, though I would really love to find a way to have the camera record only myself. Aside from the fact that not everyone wants to be recorded (not that they even know that they are being recorded, or are even identifiable at the distance my camera is placed), it is quite a pain to scroll through literally hours of footage to see what I am doing. Though it is sometime useful to observe and learn from someone doing a trick you are working on really well (as an example, I can see people popping *much* higher than I do when doing spins, which obviously help with airtime, which in turn helps with how easily they can complete the number of rotation).
> 
> Also, it would be good if whatever cheap cam being used can be charged using an external battery (mine can't be).



Maybe next time you can keep track of what time you started recording and then keep track of what time it is whenever you reach that area so you can easily find yourself in the videos? Just an idea :smile:


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I think the wider views have a tendency to make the terrain look flat. I still typically film in wide on a GoPro because I hear the medium is just a cropped version of the wide and wont make a difference.

Boarding with a stick is definitely not as natural feeling but I'm hoping a longer stick will allow me to relax more.


----------

